# sleeping trouble



## drugmonkey93x (Mar 2, 2014)

is it okay to take a Xanax or an ambien to help induce sleep wit dnp if ur running low dose.


----------



## drugmonkey93x (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't think it would affect but to be safe think im not gonna take anything.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2014)

no drug talk monkey...answer to your question is no


----------



## drugmonkey93x (Mar 2, 2014)

if any1 can bring forth previous experience or information that would b cool thx.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 2, 2014)

I take a sleeping aide pill every night.. doesnt seem to effect my results..


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2014)

I ran 50 Mg of diphenhydramine along with GABA and Melatonin. Didn't seem to affect the DNP.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 3, 2014)

Stop going to raves and get some sleep.  Problem solved, oh ya drop the speed to and your red bull bombs.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 3, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Stop going to raves and get some sleep.  Problem solved, oh ya drop the speed to and your red bull bombs.



Lmao....This is HILARIOUS!...smh....still laughing.


----------



## bobtman (May 22, 2014)

you should give Melatonin and Zquil a try first


----------



## Dtownry (May 23, 2014)

I use Zquil or the generic.  I wake up every two hours, every night.  At least I can get some food and protein in I guess.  Sucks though.


----------



## JAXNY (May 23, 2014)

The 2 that you mentioned can leave you feeling groggy in the morning. I use soma. Its a muscle relaxer but will help you sleep. I like this because it's dual purpose. It'll ease muscle from training intensely and it knocks you out with out the groginess in the morning. Its cheaper than the others and your doc is more likely to give it to you.


----------

